# Clavier SANS fil AVEC pavé num



## JulesP (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un clavier MAC, qui soit SANS fil mais AVEC pavé numérique.
Parce que sur ce coup là apple à pas très bien fait : fil ou pavé num il faut choisir.
D'ailleurs j'ai vu sur le site d'appel qu'il existait un clavé AVEC fil et SANS pavé numérique, quel est l'intérêt ?
D'avance merci


----------



## schwebb (13 Janvier 2010)

Hello,



JulesP a dit:


> Bonjour, je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un clavier MAC, qui soit SANS fil mais AVEC pavé numérique.



http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/mice_keyboards?mco=MTM3ODgxNTU



JulesP a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'ai vu sur le site d'appel qu'il existait un clavé AVEC fil et SANS pavé numérique, quel est l'intérêt ?



Pour ne pas avoir à changer les piles, par exemple.


----------



## JulesP (13 Janvier 2010)

Je vois pas bien l'interêt du lien, j'ai déjà chercher sur l'apple store et j'ai pas trouvé.
Pas changer les piles ok mais dans ce cas là tu prend AVEC pad non ?


----------



## JulesP (14 Janvier 2010)

Up ! Personne ne connaîtrait de clavier de ce type ?


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

T'achète un clavier sans fil et... un pad sans fil. 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TT030LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTE0MTQ4OTM&p=1&s=topSellers


----------



## JulesP (14 Janvier 2010)

Pas con merci.
Est ce qu'il y a une prise usb sur le clavier sans fil pour le doté d'un pavé numérique filaire.
Est ce que n'importe quel pavé num du commerce ( donc pour pc aussi  ( à part la virgule qui devient un point je vois pas le différence ) ) qu'il soit filaire ou bluetooth ?


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

Peux pas te dire pour l'USB puisque j'ai un Apple filaire, mais par contre, j'ai déjà utilisé un pad no name qui marchait parfaitement sur mon Macbook.


----------



## sanakro (14 Janvier 2010)

pas de ports USB sur les claviers bluetooth, non /:


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2010)

JulesP a dit:


> Est ce que n'importe quel pavé num du commerce ( donc pour pc aussi  ( à part la virgule qui devient un point je vois pas le différence ) ) qu'il soit filaire ou bluetooth ?


Tous les pavés numériques du commerce ne fonctionnent pas de la même manière.

Certains envoient les codes de touche correspondant au pavé numérique des claviers complets, tandis que d'autres émulent l'appui sur des touches de la partie alphanumérique afin d'obtenir par un autre moyen les caractères correspondants. Ces derniers n'étant pas forcément compatibles avec toutes les variantes nationales des claviers, il se peut qu'ils provoquent quelques soucis. Cette discussion illustre ce problème.

Mon vieux pavé numérique pour PC fonctionne à merveille sur mon Mac, tandis que certains modèles «compatibles Mac» fonctionnent mal avec les claviers AZERTY.


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2010)

JulesP a dit:


> Pas con merci.



D'où l'intérêt de mon lien, tu vois.


----------



## JulesP (14 Janvier 2010)

Sauf que 60 dans un pad ...


----------

